# how long's this been here..the Forestry Thread



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I opened up this a.m. just to find a Forestry thread in the topic column:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .How long has this been here?I swear I did not see this when I logged off at 11 last night.Very Cool......:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Fresh as of yesterday. There has been alot of talk on the forum in a bunch of different places, this should help consolidate things and make it easier for guys/gals with questions.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes it will!!:thumbsup: I just read down alittle furthur and came across Nathans post. I've just started the coffee so pardon.....I'll be on my game in a few.:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very good. I have missed the saw and timber forum. 

Gerry


----------

